# Your favorite guitar strap



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Let's see your favorite straps...

Here's mine. My Christmas gift to myself. Hehe. 

El Dorado strap, superb quality and workmanship.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well no pictures--but just a simple thin leather strap--about 2 1/2 " wide--by thin I mean the thickness of it, not width.

Thinner ones are easier to put on & take off, and mold to my shoulder better--so they're more comfortable--I can't find a black one without studs or some creepy picture on it--I have one for my Les Paul--but need a new one for my Iceman.
I have the same type of strap in red for my Mustang and a brown one for my bass.

I like how you adjust the length--and it doesn't slip.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This one is my favorite.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

I want one with a lightning bolt. Rivers Cuomo style.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

You beat me to it. I was going to post a picture of my Guitars Canada strap. :smile:



GuitarsCanada said:


> This one is my favorite.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

pattste... did you have much trouble mounting the strap locks on your strap? i've been thinking about an eldorado strap, (i'm a firm strap lock user myself), but most high end straps are so thick, you can't get the nut to engage...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

suttree said:


> pattste... did you have much trouble mounting the strap locks on your strap? i've been thinking about an eldorado strap, (i'm a firm strap lock user myself), but most high end straps are so thick, you can't get the nut to engage...


I bought a thick leather one a little while ago and yeah, at first I couldn't get the Schallers on there properly, which was completely frustrating. But after working the strap in a bit (with a hammer) the material around the hole softened up enough to squish it so the strap lock would...umm...lock :rockon:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I must say I like my guitarscanada strap too. But my favorite is a Planet waves 3" nylon with some funky tribal design. It's really comfortable, and a must with my Les Paul. The extra width really takes the weight well.


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

2 1/2" Levy's MSS3

The MSS13s are really good too.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

suttree said:


> pattste... did you have much trouble mounting the strap locks on your strap? i've been thinking about an eldorado strap, (i'm a firm strap lock user myself), but most high end straps are so thick, you can't get the nut to engage...


Absolutely no trouble at all. I must say that I learned from my previous experience with a thick Levy's strap. This time, I used an exacto knife to make the strap hole just a tiny bit bigger (probably less than 1 mm bigger). The Schaller strap lock's nut fit perfectly immediately. In the past, I've also had to use some Loc-Tite so that the bolt would stay put. Not this time, it's staying tight just fine, which suggests there's no pressure on it at all.

I've also heard that straps from Eyeland Enterprises can be ordered with the holes already customized for your choice of strap locks. I have not ordered from them myself but I've seen the straps locally and they are high-end straps for sure.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a very thin and soft 34 year old Martin leather strap that is comfortable as hell. I use it with whatever guitar I am playing.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> This one is my favorite.


:smile:

I knew you'd say that. Your straps are getting good reviews on this board, for sure. But I'm a leather kind of guy myself :tongue:

Fancy guitars deserve fancy straps!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

pattste said:


> :smile:
> 
> But I'm a leather kind of guy myself :tongue:


Me too! kjdr


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

HA HA HA HA!!! Nice strap!!! I have a feeling the pic might get pulled though.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm glad that post wasn't there earlier today when I was making a quick check at work.

I prefer unadorned leather.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

That's quite the strap, Sneaky.:rockon:


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Lightning = cool.


----------



## High Skool Artist (Dec 1, 2007)

anything by leavey's


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a fender strap thats all its nice


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> This one is my favorite.


I couldn't find these in the site shop. Are they available, or were they just a one-off promotional kind of thing?
-Mikey


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Send a PM to GuitarsCanada. He's the one that's selling them. I have one and it's a very good quality strap.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like Levis straps.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's one of mine-not my favourite, but worth a view. My parents had an Inuit friend and got him to do some beadwork, which they had sewed onto a leather strap for me. It weighs about as much as my Les Paul (LOL!) and I wouldn't want to wreck it by taking it out in public too often, so I don't use it, but it DOES make a nice wall-hanging in my den:








-Mikey


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> This one is my favorite.


i was given that strap for christmas by my best friend :food-smiley-004:, that and my other strap (same strap, different design) are my best straps.

the GC one is on my C7, the other one is on my les paul.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a couple of Levy's straps that are very plain black, with no design. They look and feel like seatbelts. Very comfortable, very durable and they certainly don't steal attention away from the guitar. I like them a lot.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I found this at a garage sale a few years ago for $5. An old 60s or 70s strap with lambs wool on the back. Perfect for a Les Paul.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Leather straps have a secret advantage--the second hole, for sitting down and playing with the strap tight enough to matter.


----------

